# Notice: To All Members



## vern38

I have requested Invision Power Services, Inc. to do a complete upgrade to the Forum and Gallery. There several bug fixes, security updates and features involved so if the Forum goes down for a while don't panic.

Vern


----------



## rnameless

Look at Vern, always thinking of us. 'preciate the info


----------



## Y-Guy

LOL I've never heard the term "Minor Upgrade" without the term "crash" when it comes to forum software







Thanks for the heads up Vern and for keeping the forum rockin-n-rolllin!


----------



## campmg

Do I sense a page scroll in the gallery section?


----------



## luv2rv

Oh Please, Please, Please. I'd love a page scroll


----------



## California Jim

Page scroll in the gallery please.









Also, I frequent another board that uses the Invision software and they are using real cool feature for attaching pictures into a thread post without the need for them to be posted on the web somewhere. Oh pleaeeeeeeeeeze


----------



## Katrina

Any chance of a feature/bug-fix list?


----------



## countrygirl

Hmmmmmm everyone kan tell eye ned spel chek.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Dont panic he says...

*DON'T PANIC???!!!*









Arrgghhh! I'm starting to shake already!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

If the Forum goes down, what will we do?














<biting nails nervously>

I'm with CaliforniaJim and Countrygirl, easier photo posting in a thread and Spellcheck!!!!


----------



## HootBob

Thanks for the warning Vern

Don


----------



## shake1969

PDX_Doug said:


> Dont panic he says...
> 
> *DON'T PANIC???!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrgghhh! I'm starting to shake already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]131395[/snapback]​


Okay, let me do the shakin'.









Go get 'em, Vern. Most of the time crash=cash.

You may want to reset the "contributor" settings. Get everybody to pay up again!


----------



## 3LEES

countrygirl said:


> Hmmmmmm everyone kan tell eye ned spel chek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131380[/snapback]​


Wys dat? Sur luks lik cerect spilng ti mi!


----------



## vern38

Y-Guy said:


> LOL I've never heard the term "Minor Upgrade" without the term "crash" when it comes to forum software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Vern and for keeping the forum rockin-n-rolllin!
> [snapback]131268[/snapback]​


Funny you would say something like that. Here's an agreement I had to say yes to they sent me.

Disclaimer Agreement: I understand that any third-party skins and/or modifications will be lost during the upgrade process. .






























Oh well I have the extra emotioncons and Icons if they disappear.







Oh yea and a *FULL BACKUP!!!*

Vern


----------



## countrygirl

WHEW!!! For about 10 minutes I could not open any threads here then I decided to refresh and just got error messages.


----------



## Katrina

WOOO HOOOOO
We have page scrolling in the members gallery!!!


----------



## vern38

countrygirl said:


> WHEW!!! For about 10 minutes I could not open any threads here then I decided to refresh and just got error messages.


Guess What, the Forum and Gallery was just updated









Vern


----------



## 2500Ram

Thanks for all your hard work Vern









Cool new look to.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob

Everything looks awesome Vern
Thanks for the upgrade

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper

No..no...no....

Please wait until my next vacation to do this...can't be without my Outbackers.com...


----------



## vern38

Well looks like everything is working, talk to everyone tomorrow.









Vern



Oregon_Camper said:


> No..no...no....
> 
> Please wait until my next vacation to do this...can't be without my Outbackers.com...


Already a done deal!!!









Vern


----------



## countrygirl

Thanks Vern...the down time was not badatall!!!!!!!! We appreciate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skippershe

Thank you Vern


----------



## Oregon_Camper

vern38 said:


> No..no...no....
> 
> Please wait until my next vacation to do this...can't be without my Outbackers.com...


Already a done deal!!!









Vern
[/quote]

Then I take it all back!! Way to go Vern. You Rock!!!


----------



## 7heaven

*Thanks, Vern! *


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks for the upgrade, Vern!

I like most of the changes!








Have a couple of minor gripes, but I can (and will!) live with them!
We appreciate you staying on top of this place.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim

Looks like there is a problem with the Member Gallery. When you enter it has thrown everybody's pictures all together in one album.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Ya...the gallery is going to be tough to sift through for sure!


----------



## PDX_Doug

California Jim said:


> Looks like there is a problem with the Member Gallery. When you enter it has thrown everybody's pictures all together in one album.


Yikes! That could be a mess to sort out!








It looks like our personal albums are still intact at least in the *My Controls* section.

Also... Any chance we are going to get the pinned threads back on the home page? I wouldn't want anybody missing out on the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. because they didn't see the thread!









Happy Trails,
Doug

Edited 12:04PM PDT 07-13-06


----------



## campmg

I don't think that's possible PDX.


----------



## GlenninTexas

I'm getting a runtime error (actually several with an "object expected" error whenever I change pages, e.g. 1st invocation of the home page, select "view new posts, page changes, and selecting any post to read.

I have also just upgraded to XP so it may have to do with the increased security level of XP.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## countrygirl

Well...I just noticed that if you reply to a thread...and want to add something...if you try to reply again...it adds it too your last reply.


----------



## countrygirl

Oh my...I just found 28 Daily Digest messages from Outbackers...I may try to find a way to "mod" that!


----------



## countrygirl

Well that was an easy Mod!!! All fixed!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Vern...can we get a list of all the changes?


----------



## skippershe

countrygirl said:


> Well...I just noticed that if you reply to a thread...and want to add something...if you try to reply again...it adds it too your last reply.


I haven't noticed that...I always just click edit and add what I need to


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Vern...can we get a list of all the changes?


That would be helpful!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

PDX_Doug said:


> Vern...can we get a list of all the changes?


That would be helpful!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Yes please
Don


----------



## vern38

HootBob said:


> Vern...can we get a list of all the changes?


That would be helpful!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Yes please
Don
[/quote]

I do plan on doing that but have been very busy since I have gotten home. Give me a couple of days and I will post them. There is one area where there was a serious major change and that was in the admin area of the board. I am still looking for things.







I did fix the portal page and sooner or later I will find the option *"I HOPE"* to change the gallery back to at least member albums.

Vern


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sounds good, Vern!
We appreciate all the effort you are putting into this. Thank you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vern38

Finally found the option for the albums in the members gallery, now you won't have to dig threw the pics to find a members photos.

Glenn, run time errors??? I have tried the forum changes with 2 XP Pro Computers and haven't had any problems.









I think it's time to get back to work.









Vern


----------



## bill_pfaff

Thanks for all your efforts Vern.

Hope all is well with you and your wife.

If $$$$$$$ are needed please advise as that is one thing that we all can help with

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks Vern, that Members Gallery is much better now!
And a huge improvement over the old version... you can actually get to all of them!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GlenninTexas

vern38 said:


> Finally found the option for the albums in the members gallery, now you won't have to dig threw the pics to find a members photos.
> 
> Glenn, run time errors??? I have tried the forum changes with 2 XP Pro Computers and haven't had any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time to get back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern


I found a switch in my XP Internet Explorer Tools Advance options menu to turn off script debugging and the errors messages are now gone.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## vern38

The list was so long for the updates that it would have taken quite some time to put it together and a week to read it.

Here's the forum version update list.

2.1.7 (21017) Today, 08:21 PM
2.1.6 (21016) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
2.1.5 (21015) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
2.1.4 (21014) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
2.1.3 (21013) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
2.1.2 (21012) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
2.1.1 (21011) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
2.0.9 (21009) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
2.0.8 (21008) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
2.0.7 (21007) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
2.0.6 (21006) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
2.0.5 (21005) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
2.0.4 (21004) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
2.0.3 (21003) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
2.0.2 (21002) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
2.0.1 (21001) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM

There were several for the gallery as well.

1.3.0 PF2 ( 10004 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
1.3.0 PF3 ( 10005 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
1.3.0 PF4 ( 10006 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
1.3.0 ( 10007 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
1.3.1 ( 10008 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
2.0.0 Beta 4 ( 20001 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
2.0.0 Beta 5 ( 20002 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
2.0.0 RC 1 ( 20003 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
2.0.0 RC 2 ( 20004 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
2.0.0 RC 3 ( 20005 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
2.0.0 FINAL ( 20006 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
2.0.1 ( 20007 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
2.0.2 ( 20008 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:48 PM
2.0.3 ( 20009 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:48 PM
2.0.4 ( 20010 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:48 PM
2.0.5 ( 20011 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:48 PM
2.0.6 ( 20012 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:48 PM
2.0.7 ( 20013 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:48 PM

Oh by the way I upgraded the forum another version today.

Vern


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Keep up the good work Vern, but remember to take care of kathy too!

Tim


----------



## Lady Di

Vern,

My hat is off to you. All that you are going through, and still you think of doing stuff for us.

Thank you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

The option for a green theme is gone again....can we get that back?


----------



## vern38

Oregon_Camper said:


> The option for a green theme is gone again....can we get that back?


The green and red themes were not compatible with the upgrades so I will have to down load the updated versions (IF THEY HAVE THEM). Remember the makers of these shins have to catch up with the vendor version releases.

Vern


----------



## vern38

vern38 said:


> The list was so long for the updates that it would have taken quite some time to put it together and a week to read it.
> 
> Here's the forum version update list.
> 
> 2.1.7 (21017) Today, 08:21 PM
> 2.1.6 (21016) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
> 2.1.5 (21015) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
> 2.1.4 (21014) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
> 2.1.3 (21013) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
> 2.1.2 (21012) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
> 2.1.1 (21011) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
> 2.0.9 (21009) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
> 2.0.8 (21008) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
> 2.0.7 (21007) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
> 2.0.6 (21006) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
> 2.0.5 (21005) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
> 2.0.4 (21004) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
> 2.0.3 (21003) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
> 2.0.2 (21002) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
> 2.0.1 (21001) 12th July 2006 - 09:38 PM
> 
> There were several for the gallery as well.
> 
> 1.3.0 PF2 ( 10004 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
> 1.3.0 PF3 ( 10005 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
> 1.3.0 PF4 ( 10006 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
> 1.3.0 ( 10007 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
> 1.3.1 ( 10008 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
> 2.0.0 Beta 4 ( 20001 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
> 2.0.0 Beta 5 ( 20002 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
> 2.0.0 RC 1 ( 20003 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
> 2.0.0 RC 2 ( 20004 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
> 2.0.0 RC 3 ( 20005 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
> 2.0.0 FINAL ( 20006 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
> 2.0.1 ( 20007 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM
> 2.0.2 ( 20008 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:48 PM
> 2.0.3 ( 20009 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:48 PM
> 2.0.4 ( 20010 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:48 PM
> 2.0.5 ( 20011 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:48 PM
> 2.0.6 ( 20012 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:48 PM
> 2.0.7 ( 20013 ) Jul 12 2006, 09:48 PM
> 
> Oh by the way I upgraded the forum another version today.
> 
> Vern


I have received several emails and PM's about the updates the last 2 days and I just want you to know I'm just as lost as everyone else is. I am facing a serious learning curve on the admin section not counting the forum changes. Be patient with me as I try and work threw this. I will probably have to order a vendor manual for this round of updates from the vendor. I'm sure sooner or later we will figure it out.

PS: If you posted after I added to the update list you'll notice it's pretty extensive. There were a "BUNCH" of updates and fixes, security patches, etc.

Vern


----------



## HootBob

OK Vern thanks for keeping us informed
I'm sure we'll all get things figured out

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper

vern38 said:


> The option for a green theme is gone again....can we get that back?


The green and red themes were not compatible with the upgrades so I will have to down load the updated versions (IF THEY HAVE THEM). Remember the makers of these shins have to catch up with the vendor version releases.

Vern
[/quote]

Oh...then don't worry about it. You have your hands full with other more important things....and the Blue is starting to grow on me...


----------

